# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  μετρητες ΚW της ΔΕΗ

## xautom

Καλησπερα.μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει πως λειτουργουν οι μετρητες της ΔΕΗ που εχουμε στα σπιτια μας.ποια η διαφορα αυτων των ηλεκτρομηχανικων μετρητων με τους ηλεκτρονικους?

----------


## JAs0n-X

αν δεν κανω λαθος και πολυ χονδρικα...

οι μετρητες αυτοι λειτουργουν ηλεκτροδυναμικα (οπως δηλαδη καποια αναλογικα οργαμα πχ βολτομετρα).
καθως περναει το ρευμα και λογω μαγνητικου πεδιου στριφογυριζει ενας δισκος...
ο δισκος γυρναει το κοντερ κ.ο.κ...
δυστυχως δεν ξερω να σου πω παραπανω απλα ειδα οτι δεν ειχες λαβει καμμια απντηση ακομα και ειπα οτι ξερω...

Μαλιστα αν σε ενδιαφερει υπαρχουν πολυ κοντα στον δισκο δυο "μαγνητικα φρενα" τα οποια ρυθμιζουν την ταχυτητα του...
γυρνας μια βιδα και ο δισκος πηγαινει πιο αργα με οτι συνεπειες αυτο μπορει να εχει!   :Very Happy:

----------


## MHTSOS

Για να ρυθμήσεις τα φρένα πρέπει να ανοίξεις το κουτί του μετρητή. Για να ανοίξεις το κουτί πρέπει να βγάλεις την μολύβδινη σφραγίδα. Και αν βγάλεις την μολύβδινη σφραγίδα και το δεί η ΔΕΗ την π  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  τσισες........ Πάντος η αρχή λειτουργίας είναι όπως την είπες.

----------


## leosedf

Το δικό μου δέν έχει μολύβδινη σφραγίδα!!!!!
Μια φορά που μου το είχαν κόψει (κατέβασαν την ασφάλεια) το είχα ανοίξει και τη σήκωσα αλλα έχασα τη σφραγίδα  :Very Happy: 
Ηρθαν να ξανα ανοίξουν το ρεύμα αλλα μου έβαλαν μόνο ενα κομμάτι σύρμα χωρίς σφραγίδα

Λές να κάνω κανένα πείραμα?

----------


## MHTSOS

Δοκίμασε και βλέπεις. Αν σου πούνε τίποτα κάνε τον κινέζο. Αφού έτσι και αλλιώς δεν έχει ήδη σφραγίδα.

----------


## leosedf

Τί να πειράξω? δεν έχω δεί πως είναι απο μέσα, ενα μαύρο μετρητή έχει μόνο, άσε που φοβάμαι μη φάω και κανένα σούτ

----------


## gsmaster

Ε, έχουμε και κανόνες μην ξεχνάτε.... δεν θέλω να ετοιμάσω λουκετάκι....

----------


## leosedf

Γιάννη απλώς αναλύουμε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο δουλεύει..
Αλλωστε ακόμα και να μην επιτρέπεται δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλιώς.
Πώς νομίζεις οτι έχουν ανακαλυφθεί όλα αυτά τα μυστικά των κινητών? κάποιοι τα ανέλυσαν και ας έλεγε η ΝΟΚΙΑ οτι είναι παράνομο να τα ανοίγεις η να πειράζεις το firmware  :Very Happy: 
τεσπα
ενοεείται οτι δεν πειράζουμε μετρητές της ΔΕΗ γιατι ΚΑΠΟΙΑ στιγμή θα το ανακαλύψουν και οι συνέπειες θα είναι περίεργες (διακοπή ρεύματος forever)

----------


## thassios_j

Όποοιος θέλει να μάθει γιά το πως δουλεύει ο μετρητής μπορεί να διαβάσει ενα οποιοδίποτε βιβλίο που αναφέρεται σε Εσωτερικές Ηλεκτρικές Εγκαταστάσεις
Καλό είναι και αυτό του παιδαγιγικού ινστιτούτου για ΕΠΑΛ
Τώρα για να κλέψετε την ΔΕΗ όντως υπάρχουν τρόποι. Δεν θα αναφέρο όμως εδώ κανέναν για δύο λόγους
Πρώτον γιατί θα κινδλινεψω (αν και μαλον μονο που το λέω κινδυνεβω) να με κινηγήσει η ΔΕΗ
Δεύτερον γιατί αν δεν είσθε και λίγο σχετικοί με το ρεύμα μπορεί να κινδυνεύσεται
και τρίτον αυτοί οι τροποι θα μπορουν να γίνουν για λλίγο καιρό ακόμα μιας και η ΔΕΗ πρόκειτε να βάλει μετριτές με τηλεσήμανση. Να μπορεί δηλαδή μεσω υπολογιστή ανα πάσα στιγμή να περνει την ένδειξη του μετριτή.
Και μια συμβουλή : Το παν δεν είναι να ξέρεις να κλέψεις αλά το να ξέρεις μαζύ και να κρύψεις.
Μην δημοσιεύεται λοιπόν τροπους κλοπής εδώ.





> Γιάννη απλώς αναλύουμε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο δουλεύει..
> Αλλωστε ακόμα και να μην επιτρέπεται δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλιώς.
> Πώς νομίζεις οτι έχουν ανακαλυφθεί όλα αυτά τα μυστικά των κινητών? κάποιοι τα ανέλυσαν και ας έλεγε η ΝΟΚΙΑ οτι είναι παράνομο να τα ανοίγεις η να πειράζεις το firmware 
> τεσπα
> ενοεείται οτι δεν πειράζουμε μετρητές της ΔΕΗ γιατι ΚΑΠΟΙΑ στιγμή θα το ανακαλύψουν και οι συνέπειες θα είναι περίεργες (διακοπή ρεύματος forever)

----------


## thassios_j

Συγνώμη για τα ορθογραφικά μου. Είμαι δυσλεκτικός

----------


## electrifier

Ο πιο απλός και κορυφαίος τρόπος να κλέψεις τη ΔΕΗ είναι εκείνα τα μαραφετάκια που... «εξοικονομούν εως και 30% στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ». Από τότε που βγήκαν εκείνα έπεσαν έξω οι επιχειρήσεις ηλεκτρικού σε όλο το πλανήτη...
 :Tongue2:   :Lol: 


Υ.Γ. Η απορία που είχα πάντα (επειδή δεν έχω δει τη κατασκευή) είναι πως αφού στηρίζεται σε μηχανική λειτουργία κι έχει ένα δίσκο που γυρίζει, ο δίσκος θα εδράζεται σε κάποιο άξονα είτε με ρουλεμάν είτε χωρίς, κάπως τέλος πάντων. Δεν υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να γίνει κάποιου είδους παλαίωση στα μηχανικά του σημεία και να φρενάρει από μόνο του, δηλαδή να χαλάσει; Κάποια σκουριά, κάποιο έντομο, οτιδήποτε ρε παιδί μου, να χαλάσει όπως μπορεί να χαλάσει οτιδήποτε. Αλλά να μη φαίνεται και να συνεχίσει να γυρίζει!

----------


## FILMAN

> Το δικό μου δέν έχει μολύβδινη σφραγίδα!!!!!
> Μια φορά που μου το είχαν κόψει (κατέβασαν την ασφάλεια) το είχα ανοίξει και τη σήκωσα αλλα έχασα τη σφραγίδα 
> Ηρθαν να ξανα ανοίξουν το ρεύμα αλλα μου έβαλαν μόνο ενα κομμάτι σύρμα χωρίς σφραγίδα
> 
> Λές να κάνω κανένα πείραμα?



Έχασες, από μέσα έχει κι άλλες μολυβδοσφραγίδες...

----------


## radiomario

http://fimotro.blogspot.gr/2013/03/ga.html

ειμαι σιγουρος εκει στο mega tv , θα ξερουν τα παντα 

για το ρολοι της ΔΕΗ ....

----------


## mihalas2

:Tongue2:   :Lol: 


Δεν υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να γίνει κάποιου είδους παλαίωση στα μηχανικά του σημεία και να φρενάρει από μόνο του, δηλαδή να χαλάσει; Κάποια σκουριά, κάποιο έντομο, οτιδήποτε ρε παιδί μου, να χαλάσει όπως μπορεί να χαλάσει οτιδήποτε. Αλλά να μη φαίνεται και να συνεχίσει να γυρίζει!



 :Σκέψη: ................μερμηγκιααααααα!!!!!!
αυτη ειναι η λυση ,
καποιο θα σφηνωσει τον δισκο .....δεν μπορει....! :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------

